# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A i mbeshtesni demostratat e opozites?

## Albo

Duke marre shkas nga ajo qe ndodhi ne Tirane sot, kur demonstrata e opozites solli nje dhune dhe vrasje qe nuk ishin pare ne Tirane prej vitesh, po hapim nje sondazh per te matur pulsin e opinionit publik shqiptar, ne kete rast anetareve te forumit shqiptar:

*A i mbeshtesni demostratat e opozites?
A keni marre pjese ne keto demostrata?
Cilat jane arsyet qe ju shtyjne te mbani kete qendrim?
Kush eshte fajtor per situaten e krijuar sipas jush?
Cila eshte zgjidhja per situaten e krijuar sipas jush?
*

Kjo teme eshte sondazh, dhe jeni te ftuar qe te hidhni voten tuaj dhe te beni VETEM NJE postim ku shprehni mendimin tuaj te plote ne lidhje me pyetjet e mesiperme. Jeni te lire te lexoni mendimin e njeri-tjetrit, por nuk keni perse replikoni me njeri-tjetrin, secili ka mendimin e vete.

Albo

P.S Per t'u njohur me lajmet e dites qe ndodhi demostrata, mund te vizitoni temen: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=132401

----------


## DYDRINAS

Mbeshtes protesten kur ajo eshte e organizuar ne perputhje me ligjin dhe kur organizatoret e saj i prijne asaj proteste.

Mirepo kete forme proteste nuk e kam perkrahur kurre.

Jam perkrahes i shtetit ligjor, i forcave te rendit qe kryejne nje mision fisnik dhe denoj çdo akt qe synon dhunimin dhe neperkembjen e ligjit.

Qytetari shqiptar, shoqeria civile, partite politike, sindikatat, le te protestojne per cdo veprim qe ata e shohin se vjen ne kundershtim me interesat e tyre, mirepo ne te njejten kohe eshte ne misionin e tyre qe te organizojne protesta dinjitoze.

----------


## Endless

1)po
2)po (jo gjithmone)
3) 7 %-i
4) politika
5) te vendosen njerez  intelektual dhe qe e duan e kete vend dhe kete popull. jo arroganter dhe xhambazer si paloka & co, qe me del ne nje televizion publik dhe na tregon dhembet sikur ai na njifka njerez te tille dhe me te eger se keta te protestes sot, qe po te doje ja leshon rames kur te doje ne bashki, qe ta marrin e ta nxjerin nxjerin zvarre jashte saj. po qe se bene kete se nuk eshte ajo zgjidhja. lol po deputet i thoni ketij palacos ju?

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Absolutisht qe nuk e mbeshtes.

1-Nuk dua qe te ket me viktima.

2-Opozita nqs do te mari pushtetin,ta mari me paqe dhe me zotesi e jo me demostrata te tilla.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Protestat i mbeshtes, por jo ne kete menyre keshtu qe votova JO. Pyetja duhej bere me e specifikuar ne sondazh.

----------


## Jackie

> Duke marre shkas nga ajo qe ndodhi ne Tirane sot, kur demonstrata e opozites solli nje dhune dhe vrasje qe nuk ishin pare ne Tirane prej vitesh, po hapim nje sondazh per te matur pulsin e opinionit publik shqiptar, ne kete rast anetareve te forumit shqiptar:
> 
> *A i mbeshtesni demostratat e opozites?
> A keni marre pjese ne keto demostrata?
> Cilat jane arsyet qe ju shtyjne te mbani kete qendrim?
> Kush eshte fajtor per situaten e krijuar sipas jush?
> Cila eshte zgjidhja per situaten e krijuar sipas jush?
> *
> 
> ...


1)
Sigurisht qe i mbeshtes ,por paqesore. Dhe paqsore do jene vetem atehere kur kryeministri vendit mos tallet me nje popull te tere ne parlament per carcafe grash e femije kopila. Duam nje njeri serioz te ndeshkoje korrupsionin dhe te ndeshkoje aferat e plehrave qe ka mledh ne kabinet sic e kerkon kushtetuta vendit. Gjithashtu te kemi dhe nje prokurori te pavarur gje e cila nuk ekziston.

2)
Nuk kam marre pjese dhe as nuk do marr perderisa ky shtet dhe te vret.

3)
Arsyjet jane ato qe permenda tek paragrafi pare. Por do shtoja dhe varferine ne vend ,papunsine , cmimet e larta ushqime , drita etc.

4)
Fajtor eshte vetem mazhoranca ,perderisa eshte votu qe te na qeverise duhet te dije te leshoje pe ,te rrespektoje kundershtarin, te negocioje dhe mos perdor fjalor halabakesh ,dhe te tallet me femije e emra te vdekurish ne syte e gjithe shqiptarve . Gjithashtu te punsoje njerez e meritojne vendin e pune dhe jo militant e tropojan pa fund.

5)
Zgjidhja per situaten jane zgjedhjet e parakohshme. Sepse tek ky koalicion askush nuk ka me besim. Te pastrohen gjithe plehrat aty.

----------


## Genti

Une i mbeshtes deri ne fund protestat e partise socialiste.

Arsyet

Kemi 20 vjet demokraci me nje popullsi 3 milion dhe jemi me te varferit ne europe.

cfare eshte bere gjate ketyre viteve ? cfare ndryshimi? asgje vetem varferi .
Sali berisha para votimeve e quante hajdut ilir meten dhe beri kualicion me te mbas kualicionit e quante ilir floriri po normale se ilir floriri sepse saliu e dinte qe eshte i mbushur me flori ai duke vjellur.

Saliu eshte me komunist se Enveri kete e kemi kuptuar megjithse ky perfaqeson partin demokratike por ne zemer eshte komunist.

zgjidhje per mendimin tim eshte te largohet komunisti sali berisha ti hap rruge moshes se re ku kane studiuar ne vende te jashtme dhe jo ku jane mesuar me enverizma si sali berisha.

Me vjen keq per ata 3 viktimat e sotem por vrasjet ne shqiperi jane te perditshme mjafton te shifen shifrat e vitit sa veta vriten ne vite me arme te ftohte.

----------


## Darius

Mbeshtes protestat popullore po jo demonstrime te manipuluara nga opozita per qellimet e saj. Votova jo.

----------


## LOVELY_ANGEL

1) Kete demonstrat qe beri partia socialiste se mbeshtes ne asnje menyr , dilni ju budallenj vrituni e kushedi ku ishin keta nismetar , me ndonje lokal apo duke ngren ndonje drek , dro dhe duke qeshur nderkoh qe kera qindra shqiptar dalin e bejn demonstrat per ta dhe vriten ..

2 ) Deri me sot asnjeher .

3 ) Sme pelqen te marr pjese ne te tilla farsa , kur s'dihet kauza se per cfare po behet gjith kjo gjullurdi ..

4 ) Opozita kush tjeter ..

5 ) Te kete bazhkpunim midis pozites dhe opozites , mos kete me korruptim e krime ,por njeher te vetme qeveria te mendoj per te miren e popullit e jo te mbush xhepat , jemi popull i vuajtur se meritojme dicka te tille ..

----------


## drague

ore po ky paska lajthit fare.

,megjithse dhe i vogel e ka pas nji dell budallai.

nuk i marr vesh keto tyryfylat qe i shkojn nga mbrapa.

----------


## LOVELY_ANGEL

Dhe kaq se menduan ky popull qe dhe policia mbi te cilen ata gjuajten jan njerez ,kan familje , kan femij .
Pse duhet te shkoj gjithmone ky popull si nje turm qorre dhe mos rrin pak te arsyetojne qe opozita thjesht luajti me ta , e me jeten e tyre e cila e tregoi shume mire qe skishte pike vlere ...

----------


## Sefa

Votova Jo.
Keto nuk ishin demostrata.
Me vije keq per gjakun e derdhur.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Absolutisht jo ! 
Kjo qe po ndodhe me Shqiperin, eshte duke na turperuar gjithe shqiptaret !
Shqiperia duhet te jet model per kombin shqiptar ! Mos te na zhgënjeje,.

----------


## Endless

Ju qe votoni jo, duke balancuar aferat korruptive qe kemi hasur nen qeverisjet e te dyja paleve gjate ketyre viteve, beni mire te degjoni ndonjehere avokat Ngjelen.

dhe merreni cik shtruar me keto fshirjet e postimeve djema, se po na rrini me fshese te koka neve ''komunisteve''.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ne simpatizante e LSI,Nuk i mbeshtesim protestat e opozites.
Si ato te PD,kur ishte ne opozit,dhe ashtu keto te PS qe jane ne opozit.

----------


## K.i EPERM

Mbeshtes protestat popullore po jo demonstrime te manipuluara nga opozita per qellimet e saj. Votova jo.
__________________JO

----------


## Juventus

Kjo ehste me pake e nevojshme per popullin Shqiptar.
Edhe Sala edhe Rama jane nje, por kjo percarje ne kete kohe shkone ne dem te gjith Shqiptareve.
Ne Kosove po mundohen te bejne percarje(shpresoj te mos ndodhe edhe atje)
Ne Shqiperi poashtu(neve shqiptaret qe jemi ne Iliride syte nga Tirona i kemi)E
Cka mbeti per situaten ne Ilirida, po na hane Shkau, e neve skemi ndihme nga  askush?
Deri kur keshtu?
Prandaj jame kunder kesaj dhe sidomos kunder Edi Rames qe beri te vriten njerez per interes te tije.

----------


## Izadora

> A i mbeshtesni demostratat e opozites?
> A keni marre pjese ne keto demostrata?
> Cilat jane arsyet qe ju shtyjne te mbani kete qendrim?
> Kush eshte fajtor per situaten e krijuar sipas jush?
> Cila eshte zgjidhja per situaten e krijuar sipas jush?


1. Jo , demostrata e sotme nuk u be per popullin, thjesht lufte per karrige.
2. Jo 
3. Ka mjete te tjera per te kerkuar te drejten. VOTA 
4. Opozita qe shfrytzoje varferin e njerzve .
5. Mos te rrine te dy palet bla bla , por te ulen dhe te bien ne kompromis . Sipas shenjave ky hajvani do me i vazhdu prap grevat 

Shpresoj qe njerzit te shohin voten si e drejta e tyre per te zgjedhur , jo dhunen.

----------


## bili99

JO- Protestave te opozites,
 JO- menyres qe u protestua ne menyre shume te dhunshme ndaj organeve dhe institucioneve te shtetit
JO- cdo proteste te dhunshme

Fajtore - opozita militante qe mundohet te vi ne pushtet me ane te rruges, me cdo kusht dhe pa zgjedhur mjete, fatkeqsisht fajtore pjesmarresit e ketij tubimi te dhunshem ( kush me vetedije dhe me paramendim dhe kush si i manipuluar)

Zgjedhja- analiza e detajuar nga pushteti , sqarimi i vrasjeve per aq sa ka mundesi vete dhe me ndihmen e nderkombtareve, marrja ne pergjegjesi e te gjithe atyre qe i zuri aparati duke ushtruar dhune ndaj shtetit shqiptar qoft me grushta dhe me mjete te tjera, denimi i te gjithe ketyre pa perjashtim.
Mos leshuarja pe perpara opozites primitive dhe vetshkatrruese, JO zgjedhje te parakohshme.
Demaskimi komplet tek institucioneve nderkombtare  i qellimeve te opozites komuniste qe duan te kethejne komunizmin , sundimin me ane te dhunes dhe frikes ne popull.
Te gjithe qe demtuan pronen e cilitdoqoft te merren ne pergjegjesi dhe te paguajn me burg dhe materialisht te kompenzojne per makinat e djegura dhe cdo dem material.
Angazhimi i prinderve ne kontrollin e femijeve nga keqperdorimi nga politikanet ordinere, angazhimi i mesuesve , i mjeteve te informimit dhe i te gjithe intelektualeve per te ndalur kete lufte te pakuptimte dhe vetshkatrruese te opozites.
Marrja ne pergjegjesi e cdo personaliteti publik qe haptaz fton per vellavrasje dhe gjakderdhje.

Shqiperia te vazhdoje zhvillimin normal qe ishte duke ecur ,ecte me mire dhe me shpejt se shume vende ne Ballkan.

Populli mos ti pergjigjet fteses partiake per tubime te tilla me qellime komplet per te rrexuar pushtetin, mos ti pergjigjet thirrjes dhe mos te jete nje pjesemarres aktiv ne grushtshtetin faktik qe ndodhi, pasi pushteti nuk do te nderrohet ne kete menyre te tejkaluar per Shqiperine e sodit, edhe me e keqja pasi  nje pjesemarres mund te bie viktime e dyfishte- mund te vritet nga te dy anet .
Qytetaret menjehere duhet ti kethehen jetes  se qete dhe normale ( per aq sa mund te jete normale ne keto rrethana te krijuara.)
Cdo shqiptar qe e do paqjen ,lirine dhe zhvillimin e vendit , te ndihmoje aty ku mundet dhe si mundet per te ndaluar tragjedine qe ndodh.
Shteti duhet te vazhdoje te funksionoje ,edhe perkunder perpjekjes per obstrukcion nga opozita shume e lige  dhe  destruktive.

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Votova jo ne kete menyre 
Po populli spo kupton qe po ja fut vetes me demet qe po behen dhe jo qeverise eshte nje mekat 

POR TE PAKTEN NAMIN E KEQ E KISHIM NEPER EUROP TANI TA QARTESOJM ME MIR DHE TA DIJE EUROPA SE KUSH JEMI .AHH MOR POPULL QE PO LEM NAM
Lum si ju  o njerez qe u shkoni mbrapa, dhe  jeni gati te rrezikoni jeten tuaj per kriminelet qe kane mare peng SHQIPERINE!

----------

